# Heki 2 wind noise



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
I have an Autosleeper Symbol with a Heki 2 and I have been trying to cure the wind noise. Apparently there should be a seal available which the rooflight closes against but actually finding hard info. is difficult. I've emailed Dometic and had no reply. When serviced at Autosleeper I asked this question and they fitted some square foam rubber strips which made it worse (removed 10 miles down road). On one site it says that there are two types of heki 2 but the one with fixed ventilation should not be fitted to motorhomes due to the noise problem! Anybody out there who can help?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I can comfirm they do two types 1 wind up / 1 push up(caravan) but this does not help you.Try sticking spongy draft excluder from £ shop rather than the rubbery stuff I think you are discribing? It seams to be more forgiving?Hope this helps, if not you have only waisted a quid :wink: 
terry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi again ,just a thought what about sticking a lenth of plastic 3/4 in quad in front of roof to act as a wind deflecter?????beg a bit off a window fitter,I put a bit over my door to stop rain / weather bar type thing.It's ok I am a joiner and it took me a couple of mins think of a weather bars name :wink: :wink: 
terry


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi
Is this wind noise whilst driving? If so, Dometic sell a spoiler to be fixed to the roof in front of the Heki which would direct the wind around it rather than directly into it. Incidentally, Dometic designed the Heki 2 for caravans, and if fitted to motorhomes, they recommend that the spoiler always be fitted as it could be damaged at speeds over 60 mph without it.
My van came with a (Badly fitted) Heki 2. I refitted it correctly and fitted one of the spoilers with Sikaflex. I got the spoiler from Cak tanks. There are two lengths of spoiler available-dependent on whether the Heki is fitted width or lengthwise to the roof.
Good luck.


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

*heki 2 wind noise*

Hi again,
Thanks everybody so far but I've obviously not explained it to well. The website I spoke about says that Heki 2 is available with or without fixed ventilation and motorhomes should be fitted with the model without fixed ventilation due to wind noise. The Symbol has a wind deflector built in to the roof already (designed when Autosleepers were built to a standard not
- oh well, mustn't go into that). I would have thought that the seal would take the form of a soft rubber blade fitted to the base of the heki that the top closes against and that the difference between the two types would be whether or not this seal was fitted. Yes I am an engineer and yes I am getting frustrated but it's great that people are trying to help.
P.S. if anyone is getting poor rodio reception on their Autosleeper I can tell you how I fixed mine,
Regards
Chris V


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

chris v

Have the same problem ,You would need to wear a coat with the wind that is coming in through our heki, fitted on a Dethleffs low profile

I phoned the factory in Germany and they told me it was designed that way for ventilation.

My one seems to have a seal at the front part of the light only if it was all the way round i think it would be ok.

Aido


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heki*

Hi

I have two of the push up types and both are noisy and drafty when on the move. They are not fully sealed but I believe this is to comply with minimum ventilation requirements when the van is parked.

Russell


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

Hi all

I think mine is a Heki 2. It certainly was drafty when stationary and the blind if closed flapped and rattled in a gentle breeze. My temporary fix was to cut some strips of memory foam to fit in the "U" shaped slot that goes all round in the base rather than the transparent part. Just back from Norway (midnight sun) where we had some very very strong gales - no draft and no flapping blind.

I view this as a temporary solution but not having much success with dealer in resolving this and the stupid fly screen in the Heki that leaves a gap big enough to let small bumble bees in!!

phil


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

Chris v

I would have thought that the seal would take the form of a soft rubber blade fitted to the base of the heki that the top closes against ....

Good news just got another seal from the supplier of my MH. which i fitted in minutes. No more wind.. No more noise.

Aido


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I think Russel's right, if you look on various Heki supplier sites it says there are two types, one with and one without fixed ventilation. As I understand it the fixed ventilation is to comply with a regulation, but I don't know what regulation that is. Surely if it was to ensure parked up vans got enough air then it would apply to both vans and motorhomes and therefore the type without fixed ventilation would be redundant and they wouldn't sell any.
Also on these sites it mentions the speed limit for Heki's which some people might not be aware of.
My Innovation has a central wind deflector designed, quite nattily, into the roof that Horizons fit on the van. Even so when you get above 60mph there's quite a bit of noise from the Heki and above 80mph it's v v noisy. I must say that as driver I've not been able to leave my seat and check for drafts at those speeds and the co-pilot is only 5ft 2ins tall and the roof is 6ft 6ins or so and she doesn't like the idea of clambering on the seats at 70mph. So we live in blessed ignorance.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Hopefully may be able to shed some light on this for you. I had swift 635G 2003 which had the vented type of heki 2 ( wind up ) fitted and it was RAW in the back whilst moving - my kids needed blankets / coats etc - RIDICULOUS.

The legislation is UK only ( surprise ) rule about air flow etc whilst using gas appliances and the european vans dont seem to suffer from this.

We tried the roof spolier option - WASTE OF TIME & MONEY! 
After SERIOUS persistence we finally got the seal kit ( i cant remember where it came from - think it was dometic but not sure - ) and had it fitted , plus to meet the regs a different type of mushroom roof vent was installed more towards the back of the motorhome creating no draft whilst moving - and still allowing the vehicle to comply with the regs. It was fitted by Couplands Caravans of Louth Lincolnshire as well as the mushroom vents ( x 2) 

the only downside was that we now had a warm van whilst on the move but the vents allowed a lot of light in and were like two searchlights in a morning and so we had them painted black which helped a LOT!

We also find Camper Uk of lincoln very very knowledgeable and they may be worth a try for assistance in the buying of the seals and mushroom vents. The alterations we made were Swift approved ( eventually ) and they did then pay for the mods to subsequent vans after we had kicked up quite a stink

Good luck with this one and if I can be anymore help please email me as this problem is stupid and highly annoying!!!!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

These are EU wide regulations. Basically you are dealing with two different things Roof lights that have no permanent ventilation and Roof vents which have to have some permanent ventilation. The amount of permanent ventilation that you have is based on amongst other things volume. So it is perfectly legal to fit both types in the same van. Permanently blocking your permanent ventilation will give at best headaches at worst death and is IMO a foolish option do you block up gas ventilation bricks at home?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I know somone said that wind spoilers do not work but try this --
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=30073 --
that i did the other day, It only costs a couple of quid if you have to buy the bits.Nothing ventured etc,
terry


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

You are absolutely right and that is why it is imperative to get the right advice and get the addtional vents fitted so that you get rid of the horrible draft whilst in motion and dont die whilst parked!

Motorhomes are supposed to be nice places to travel in not freezers


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Further to my post as well as Euro wide its also in Aussie regulations.


----------

